# GTR as everyday car??



## Ocean (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi All

I'm new here so go easy on me if this is a daft question.

I am in the process of changing my car and with a budget of up to £50k I have looked at all the usuals and my list is down to pretty much an 08 Carrera S. 

But......a colleague of mine pointed out that at this price I could pick up a GTR. :clap:I have seen a few for sale so he is right but the car would be used everyday and could end up doing c15-20k miles per year. 

2 questions
1 - Are the costs to run a GTR doing this type of mileage ridiculous when compared to say the Porsche?
2 - Could one really be used as an everyday car?

Thanks in anticipation

Ocean


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

1. it depends where you take it
2. yes

I went to the tip the other week and the lad on the door came over and told me off for taking rubish in such a car!


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

I have only had mine a just over two weeks and the optimisation is due soon. It is an "everyday" car for me and my biggest worry/comcern so far is where I park it etc:nervous:

It is alot easier to live with as the boot is a lot bigger than I expected and I have done several trips with 3 passengers. I picked my parents up from the airport and they were very comfortable in it - my mom sat in the back and slept all the way from London to Cambridge - she must have thought she was still on the plane

Sometimes it's easy to forget just how much power the car has at it's very tame around town. You can also look down and realise you're going alot faster than you thought as well - when just sitting on the motorway


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

_shaun_ said:


> my mom sat in the back and slept all the way from London to Cambridge


My sister did her knitting in the back of mine last week!

I don't use mine everyday, but do for day to day stuff like; going shopping, weekends away, baby in the back etc. It is pretty practical.

Clearly going to tip in it, is deviant behaviour :chuckle:


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

I had a 350Z Roadster prior to my GTR and the GTR is a much more practical "everyday" proposition. Whilst I don't use the car everyday since I walk to work and live so close to most local amenities I tend to drive the other half's diesel for short trips, it is a very easy car to use daily and apart from some ground clearance issues and worries about parking damage I would have no qualms about daily use if I made long enough trips to justify it. Add on the proper boot (which you don't get with the Porsche and I know what I would choose).


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> My sister did her knitting in the back of mine last week!


You should let her use your living room when she pops over to see you Ed!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> You should let her use your living room when she pops over to see you Ed!


it's nicer in the car


----------



## Kurgan (Jan 13, 2010)

I dont have experience of Porsche.

I do have Jaguar XKR 2007 with 60 000 km in clock. Bought it new.

I have had my GTR from December 2009, 9000 in clock now. 

Service costs are ok, UNLESS you track the car and exceed given oil temperature levels which cause extra oil changes which seem to be hilariously expensive for tranny. 

GTR as a daily driver? Well, i only have 9000 kms of HARSH finnish winter behind me (changed summer tires on today!) but i can safely say that GTR is brilliant! I had lots of trouble with the Jag during normal winter, none with GTR during this extraordinary hard winter.

AWD works wonders. Actually everything works.

XKR is beautiful, luxury, confy, fast. 
But much cheaper GTR is what i prefer here.

If only i could get that seat from Jag move into GTR :smokin:

Ah, one last thing. Not a good one tho.
In GTR everyone is staring at you. I even have seen ambulance drivers taking pics of me on a road. 
*personal note: get those tinted windows fast*


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

I use mine everyday (will be doing~10K-15K PA). Very comfy, easy to use in traffic. Win win all round.


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

I use mine regularly and have done 13k in a year.

Fun and practical - fitted my skis inside and lots of gear for two people easily on a latest trip. 

Its good in snow and wet conditions and the only thing on the roads I need to be careful to get through is 6'6'' width restrictions.

I dont have a comparison for running costs, but you would get some residual warranty protection on a 50k second hand one.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

GTRAM said:


> I use mine regularly and have done 13k in a year.
> 
> Fun and practical - fitted my skis inside and lots of gear for two people easily on a latest trip.
> 
> ...


How did you fit skis in? I was thinking of a rack for boards but I am a little concerned about the "aerofoil" effect on a long run to Europe.


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

I've done 22k miles in the past 10months and still happy as Larry using the GTR as a daily drive. I'm fortunate enough to live in the country and not have to attend too many multi-storey's etc but I'd imagine that even around the city it'd be fine. Loving the attention it gets everywhere it feels much more exclusive than the Carrera S. With the remap and Milltek it shifts and sounds the nuts too.

There are way's of keeping costs down for example you can use Litchfield or another specialist for servicing or just use them for post track day servicing if you want to keep the Nissan service history. I was quoted about £900 for the 18k service at the dealership but paid approx £450 at Litchfield and they are fantastic. Same fluids and parts but recommendations on upgrades here and there. 24k service coming up (£400) and new tyres (again) just over £1100 from Camskill. 

I wouldn't mind paying double what I do for maintenance as it's such a brilliant car and if that's your passion then so be it. I don't like being ripped off though and sometimes I feel like the Dealerships are taking the p*ss with parts and service costs.


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

AndyE14 said:


> How did you fit skis in? I was thinking of a rack for boards but I am a little concerned about the "aerofoil" effect on a long run to Europe.


I took each ski, taped the snow brakes flat and wrapped them in clean dust sheets to protect the car. Then placed them through the centre one on each side from the footwell - edge up and binding facing inward with the ends resting on each side above the rear speakers. These are my 198cm GS skis so most skis would fit the same. The centre was a bit crowded but no problem with the gear selector etc. The shorter set of skis would have gone above these but we didnt take them as my mate hired some. 

On a previous trip when I was on my own I easily fitted two pairs in a normal ski bag with the passenger seat reclined. 

If you have a snowboard the you reap what you sow and I suggest you get a 911 or a white Honda Prelude. 

But seriously I would have thought the snow board would fit in too.


----------



## the dentist (Nov 24, 2009)

R35Bren said:


> I've done 22k miles in the past 10months and still happy as Larry using the GTR as a daily drive. I'm fortunate enough to live in the country and not have to attend too many multi-storey's etc but I'd imagine that even around the city it'd be fine. Loving the attention it gets everywhere it feels much more exclusive than the Carrera S. With the remap and Milltek it shifts and sounds the nuts too.
> 
> There are way's of keeping costs down for example you can use Litchfield or another specialist for servicing or just use them for post track day servicing if you want to keep the Nissan service history. I was quoted about £900 for the 18k service at the dealership but paid approx £450 at Litchfield and they are fantastic. Same fluids and parts but recommendations on upgrades here and there. 24k service coming up (£400) and new tyres (again) just over £1100 from Camskill.
> 
> I wouldn't mind paying double what I do for maintenance as it's such a brilliant car and if that's your passion then so be it. I don't like being ripped off though and sometimes I feel like the Dealerships are taking the p*ss with parts and service costs.


This is the best post i have read on this car, it even included my views on nissan dealership prices, Excellent. :thumbsup:


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

GTRAM said:


> .
> 
> If you have a snowboard the you reap what you sow and I suggest you get a 911 or a white Honda Prelude.
> 
> But seriously I would have thought the snow board would fit in too.


I ski too but took up boarding when my Mrs first started snow sports to show solidarity, I have had quite a bit more fun on a board in the last 2 years than I had on skis, but maybe this is down to trading in the ex Mrs for a new model 

Since the Board is shorter it should work, I just wonder about 2 boards, but I can only try


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

AndyE14 said:


> I ski too but took up boarding when my Mrs first started snow sports to show solidarity, I have had quite a bit more fun on a board in the last 2 years than I had on skis, but maybe this is down to trading in the ex Mrs for a new model
> 
> Since the Board is shorter it should work, I just wonder about 2 boards, but I can only try


The only downside for the boards is that they have a curved tail that might dig into your calf , whereas the skis have relatively straight tails and so are fine. 

get out there and give it a go because I agree you dont want to mess the the aero package on the autobahn.

AM


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Take the bindings off snowboards and a lot of space is saved (Use a permanent marker to make little dots, so re-assembly is easy).


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Not being from the "dark side" I have no idea how long the average board is. However, assuming you are taking no rear seat passengers, you might find you'll get it in the back diagonally behind the front seats (ie rear footwell across to rear window. I had a short pair (166) of skis in like that, but extra width of board might make it impossible. Failing that, duck tape it flat to the rear spoiler for extra downforce:thumbsup:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

I use my GTR everyday, running cost comparable to porsche I would say maybe a bit more on fuel, much more on FUN though! :clap:


----------

